# Dutch Oven No Knead Bread



## mneeley490

I found this recipe by a farmer on Youtube. He and his wife appear to be self-sustaining, which is remarkable in this day and age. 


Tried it out yesterday, and the result was very good. It's very easy, and makes a round, artisan-style loaf.


----------



## pc farmer

I gotta try this.   I am a sucker for easy homemade bread.


----------



## disco

Thanks for the post! Going on my to do list!  Big like!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Awesome nice looking loaf of bread.

Warren


----------



## petewoody

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome nice looking loaf of bread.
> 
> Warren


Google Jim Lahey's No knead bread. Itr became a New York Times favorite some years ago and requires a longer fermentation period (with less yeast) than the one the OP posted.


----------



## chopsaw

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/dutch-oven-no-knead-bread.165723/
I've been looking at this on here for awhile now . Still want to try it .


----------



## mneeley490

petewoody said:


> Google Jim Lahey's No knead bread. Itr became a New York Times favorite some years ago and requires a longer fermentation period (with less yeast) than the one the OP posted.


Yeah, though this one has the benefit of going from zero to bread in just a little over 4 hours.

I also think it might lend itself easily for variations. The next one I try, I will add a tablespoon or two of olive oil, and some fresh rosemary.


----------



## SmokinAl

Your bread looks delicious!
My wife, Judy makes a similar version all the time!
It's definitely good stuff & easy to make!
Al


----------



## zippy12

made this yesterday after seeing your post...  Thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked

Easy peasey huh zippy.

Warren


----------



## zippy12

Even a cave man can do it!


----------



## Winterrider

I gotta get a Dutch Oven. How many quart unit did you use for the bread?


----------



## zippy12

thinking mine is an 8qt


----------



## HalfSmoked

Flatbroke Thanks for the likes.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider

Whipped one of these up today, very easy and tasty. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Hawging It

Like it!! Thank you.


----------



## mneeley490

Winterrider said:


> I gotta get a Dutch Oven. How many quart unit did you use for the bread?


The one I used has no markings on it at all. It's small, I'm guessing it is no more than 4-5 qt. But I'm sure you could go bigger.


----------



## mneeley490

Winterrider said:


> Whipped one of these up today, very easy and tasty. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 388492
> View attachment 388493


Winterrider, looks like we have the same stove.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

I had to try it. Turned out great. Highly recommend this easy, quick bread.


----------



## mneeley490

Since yeast is pretty scarce during the current pandemic, I have used this same recipe using a sourdough starter. I just mix in about 1/2 cup of starter along with the other ingredients the night before, and let it rise overnight.  In the morning, I turn it in the bowl, stretching the glutens a bit, then let it rest another 1-1/2 hours before it goes into the dutch oven. Still an easy bread to bake!


----------

